#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Практика Дзен в Израиле

## Александр Лурье

Доброго времени суток!

Увидел на форуме вопросы о практике Буддизма в Израиле. 

Я практикую Дзен в Рамат-Ганском центре Дзен-буддизма. Наш центр принадлежит международной школе Кван-Ум. Так же есть центры школы в Тель-Авиве, и Од-Ашарон.

Если Вам нужна дополнительная информация, пишите здесь, или на мой e-mail: tatapcku [at] gmail [dot] com

Приходите и практикуйте с нами  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Олегович

Пока живу в Бат-яме. Слышал что в Холоне есть группа, но она временно не работает из-за приезда учителя. Я турист и дальше Холона не хожу.Может быть вы знаете русских практикующих из Бат-яма или Холона и поможете мне с ними связаться? Попутно практикую тайцзи. Готов поделиться секретами, если найду заинтересованных в г. Бат-ям.

----------

